# Field test button



## acpeacemaker (Mar 21, 2015)

A little dirty 17.7 g button. Taken from a field test. 
Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2015)

Is that the moon?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 21, 2015)

It's not cheese.


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2015)

I was looking at your pretty button on the computer this morning, my wife was across the room without her glasses on, and asked excitedly "Is that the moon?
She loves to take moon pictures at night.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the comps! 
Actually speak of the moon. I was on the phone with my Dad yesterday, and he said we were supposed to get an eclipse. Anyone get a looksy? I fell asleep to soon. We had a meteor shower a while back. I was so excited to get to see it, because of where we live at now. Needless to say I did it again. It started at 3 am. I fell asleep at 2 trying to stay awake and woke back up at 4 am. 
I need to get something with tripod and timer. But with my luck our bear would come mess with it or the deer would knock it over.


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2015)

You need a game camera, to get those picture of the bear and deer, put the other camera on the roof to get the stars.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 21, 2015)

acpeacemaker said:


> Thanks for the comps!
> Actually speak of the moon. I was on the phone with my Dad yesterday, and he said we were supposed to get an eclipse. Anyone get a looksy? I fell asleep to soon. We had a meteor shower a while back. I was so excited to get to see it, because of where we live at now. Needless to say I did it again. It started at 3 am. I fell asleep at 2 trying to stay awake and woke back up at 4 am.
> I need to get something with tripod and timer. But with my luck our bear would come mess with it or the deer would knock it over.


The eclipse passed over Sweden with up to 90% coverage. It was really fun to see the sun through a welding screen, it looked like a very bright new moon. We were lucky with the weather, every other time an eclipse have passed it's been too cloudy to see.

Meteor showers are very uncertain, mostly there is an forecast but there seldom is that big maximum that the forecast is talking about. In the nights before and after a shower there can be quite a lot of meteors during the night so it's just to go out and look for them if you have a dark sky. Even on any day there are meteors and I usually see four per hour when I take the time to watch the skies. All you need is dark skies with no nearby lights and a lawn chair or something to lie down on. It takes a bit of training to see them, the weak ones is over before you realized you saw something, but after a while your brain learns to register the dim streak. For the first couple of meteors you will ask your self if there really were something there.

Göran


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 21, 2015)

We had a little bit of the eclipse.
A bit cloudy tho.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 22, 2015)

butcher,
I don't really need the game camera...the deer in the pic is at my work but I usually have about 10-20 at home when I open my front door. When we go outside they come running and follow you around like a dog would. The bear aren't out yet, but when they are I have one that plays in the backyard every morning. However, I might try and do the roof thing.

Goran,
I remember growing up my neighbors would pop a tent in the backyard for about a month in the spring. They were always out there and said some nights were better than others. I would love to get out the old lawn chairs at night, but we have a mountain lion that comes through and has been known to snatch up large dogs. 

Anyone remember the movie Congo? Maybe I need to set up motion lasers with firepower in a perimeter around the house.

Justin thats a neat pic. Are those colors true or set off by the camera?

Andrew


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 23, 2015)

Set on top of the roof and take care of the mountain lion and live peacefully.

You keep posting pictures like this and I might just have to move out there. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 23, 2015)

Barren,
More than welcome to come out this way 

You might even bag an elk. We've got a herd of a couple hundred that comes through every few days. I'll put a pic of them in the hunters chat when I get a chance.
See those bumps on its nose? I've been curious what those are. Battle scars? Tumors? An older fellow told me awhile back you have to watch some of them because they have mange. We never saw that back home with the whitetails. Not that I remember anyway.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice wildlife but I guess it rules out leaving chemicals out over night when refining.

As for meteor showers, here is a good link to see which days are the best.
http://www.amsmeteors.org/meteor-showers/meteor-shower-calendar/

Göran


----------

